# Rustic Dining Set From Reclaimed Used Beams



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

To All,

I posted this table a couple of weeks back but I am now working on the chairs that go with it so I thought I would try another build thread.

The material is old growth Douglas Fir re-sawed from some large glue-lam beams salvaged from an old fruit wharehouse that was demolished close to where I live. Most of the material I am using is 2 x 4 sized (first photo) and also some 2-1/2" thick planks used on the table top.

The octagonal pedestals on the table legs are made from 2 x 4s as well as the chairs (2nd photo). I am storing some of the material above my cut-off saw which I recently modified with and slide-out extension wing and a shroud that diverts chips and dust to a garbage can set below. Works pretty good a t controlling dust even without having run a duct over from the dust collector yet (3rd photo).

The table (4th photo) was constructed from the materials shown on the assembly bench ( 5th photo). The two octagonal pedestals are connected by a large stretcher using a functional wedged through tenon which breaks down easily for transport. Although I don't consider this fine furniture it is solidly put together and built to last. The 39" x 72" x 2-1/4" solid top has some character blemishes and some holes that I patched. I further "distressed" it with a big chain that I dropped and dragged across and other fun techniques. Then I stained it. It looks good.

Next: carving the claws and the chair construction

Bret


----------



## WHWoodworking (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, very nice. I've built tables but haven't tackled chairs yet. My wife wants a new dining set so I'll probably be going there soon.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I carved some rustic claw feet for the table to give it some interest. (photo 1). 

I built the one chair as a prototype and it turned out great so I used it to make a list for the six chairs that go with the table and started cutting parts. The chair parts all fit together using mortise and tenon joints. It's nice to have two table saws. I set the first saw up with two saw blades with a custom plywood spacer which cuts the tenon cheek to the exact thickness (2nd photo). I then cut the shoulders on the other table saw using the miter gauge.

I cut all the mortises using my old bench top drill press converted to hollow chisel mortising machine (3rd photo). I cut a pattern from 1/4" plywood to locate the mortises quickly and accurately on each leg (photo 4). After the parts were all mortised with the hollow chisel I had to do some minor clean up with a hand chisel. (5)


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Which brings me to the present.

I've got a little bit more machining to do and all the back and rear leg assemblies are done.

First thing tomorrow is clean up. Then I'll cut parts and start gluing up seats which I'll have to carve. I'll cover that process as I go.

Till next time, Bret


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I want to try chairs..........someday. Looking good man.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## john73738 (Dec 25, 2011)

Outta my league right now.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> Which brings me to the present.
> 
> I've got a little bit more machining to do and all the back and rear leg assemblies are done.
> 
> ...


Bret,

Noticed you champfered the edges on your tenon. Is that to help it slide in easier?

Curtis


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

ctwiggs1 said:


> Bret,
> 
> Noticed you champfered the edges on your tenon. Is that to help it slide in easier?
> 
> Curtis


Yes, makes glue ups less stressful and gives the glue somewhere to go. That's why I posted that photo.

Bret


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Learn something new every day! Thanks for posting that photo!


----------



## woodks (Aug 8, 2011)

How thick are those chair legs? Did you laminate them?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

woodks said:


> How thick are those chair legs? Did you laminate them?


Being that the wood I'm using is re-sawn from glue laminated beams they are indeed laminated, but I didn't do it, it just came that way.

The legs are about 2" x 1-1/2"

Thanks for looking, Bret


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Bret, you are a master at joinery! Great looking chairs.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Amazing (as always)!!!!!

I love the carved table feet.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Today's Update*

I got all the legs and rails cut, mortised and tenoned. I then cut stock for the seats and got them glued up.

I made some refinements to my seat carving contraption. I use a Lancelot chain saw wheel on my 4-1/2" angle grander which is attached to the half round base with hinges and is adjustable for depth of cut. I like the carved out area of the seat to have a nice crisp line where it meets the flat part of the seat. This setup cuts the perimeter in neat as you please. I'll change to a flap disk for hollowing out of the rest of the seat.

I got one chair glued up. I don't have enough clamps to glue them all at once so I'll do it over the course of two days. I also need to fabricate a bunch of little corner blocks to re-enforce the leg to rail joints. i'll also finish hollowing the seats piecemeal but they are the last thing to go on.

Bret


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

One suggestion. Set up some bleachers in your shop and charge admission!:yes:

Thanks for all your posts. I really enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you. I am trying to learn how to do these build threads. The hard part for me is actually stopping the work to take the photos at each step. I'm just re-capping at the end of the day.

Bret


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool seat jig! :thumbsup:


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

I always love your projects! And that's a pretty neat jig with the angle grinder. I'll have to remember that if I ever try to tackle some chairs.
--Matt


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Seat grinder- Very ingenious set-up. I like the dust collection , I bet that is a very very messy contraption.:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

The setup in the photo isn't too bad. When I switch to the flap disk is when it gets seriously messy. I set up in front a wall fan, dust collector hose, shop vac, respirator, face shield and it is still very dusty. Not my favorite task.

Bret


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Brett,

I, for one, greatly appreciate you taking the time to show the process of your builds. It is really cool to watch a professional work, and to learn from, as he works on some "art" like you do. I know what you mean, when you said that you get caught up in your work, and don't take pics as you go along. Thanks for trying to, though, because I have already learned alot from the pics you posted.

Keep up the awesome work.

Fabian


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Fast Forward*

Thank you, it's nice to know that someone is benefiting from these posts.

I did it again. With the deadline looming on this project I shifted into get-er-done mode and abandoned the picture taking . Seat carving sounds nice but it's literally just board grinding and I just wanted to get that phase of the project over with. I was too covered with dust to get any where near a camera anyway.

The assembly went well. Taking extra care on all the M & Ts paid off here. I made some three screw corner blocks to strengthen everything up nicely. The seats are attached with center screws on the front and back rails then I used a rail cleat on each side to allow for movement. The seat is not glued to the frame.

I've got to get the rest of the chairs stained tomorrow so that I can wait a couple of days before clear coating. I should have it all done with minutes to spare.

Bret

ps: I wanted to add a note about this project. It's fun and fast doing "rustic". A couple of the pieces were too smooth so I had to take them to the band saw and take a very slight re-saw on then to rough them up a bit. Kind of contrary to normal.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> It's fun and fast doing "rustic".


BWAHAHAHAHA your fun and fast would be "2 months and an injury" for me. 


Great job Brett! I always enjoy watching your work. Thanks for sharing.

:thumbsup:


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

love the chairs. I took a chair making class and carved the chair i made with an adz and curve spoke shave and travisher, but I really like your seat carving jig, it is great and you probably get repeatable results. do you mind sharing a little more on it. very nice work


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

That is a very nice set, lot's of mortise and tenons and looks like they all went together perfect. That is a very interesting seat carving setup too. Thanks for showing your progress!


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

You do some amaizing work! i really like seeing the steps to


----------



## jk pine (Nov 10, 2011)

I like!! :thumbsup:


----------

